# Perplesso



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ci tenevo ad aprire io il 3d per il tuo compleanno
Tanti auguri!!!
Un abbraccio


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tanti auguri...il giorno prima del mio


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2013)

Auguroni perplesso... Sai in un certo senso me lo sentivo che sarebbe stato jl tuo compleanno uno di questi gg pur non sapendo... Strano...ad ogni modo tantissimi auguri a te e la torta a me  haha :bacio:


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Auguri 
& 
buon compleanno


*




​




sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao perpli lo sai che io e te siamo come camerati :smile: Quindi come non inviarti un augurio cameratesco ?  Ciao timidone :bacio: o.s per  la torta ci penserà qualcun'altra :smile:


----------



## Principessa (18 Dicembre 2013)

Buon compleanno! Un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*

Auguri ad un uomo vero,come son rimasti in pochi.Schiena dritta,petto in fuori e cazzo a bandiera.Un concentrato di valori e testosterone.Sarebbe da baciargli il culo con avidità ogni santo giorno,e ringraziare iddio ogni mattina che apre gli occhi,ma in questo forum non capite un cazzo e vi fermate agli auguri.Con stima!


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Auguri ad un uomo vero,come son rimasti in pochi.Schiena dritta,petto in fuori e cazzo a bandiera.Un concentrato di valori e testosterone.Sarebbe da baciargli il culo con avidità ogni santo giorno,e ringraziare iddio ogni mattina che apre gli occhi,ma in questo forum non capite un cazzo e vi fermate agli auguri.Con stima!



Ciao oscuro,

veramente, ho fatto una piccola proposta per "filosofare" ... 
ma, riconosco ... che in confronto a te, sono piccola piccola ... 
vuoi che ti cedi il passo? ... :mrgreen: ... ma non rovinarmi perplesso, 
please ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Auguri ad un uomo vero,come son rimasti in pochi.Schiena dritta,petto in fuori e cazzo a bandiera.Un concentrato di valori e testosterone.Sarebbe da baciargli il culo con avidità ogni santo giorno,e ringraziare iddio ogni mattina che apre gli occhi,ma in questo forum non capite un cazzo e vi fermate agli auguri.Con stima!


Certo che sei matto forte :44:  :44: io ho assolutamente stima di perpli.. Quindi ti quoto a parte la tua descrizione della sua fisicità che non posso approfondire :44:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Auguri ad un uomo vero,come son rimasti in pochi.Schiena dritta,petto in fuori e cazzo a bandiera.Un concentrato di valori e testosterone.Sarebbe da baciargli il culo con avidità ogni santo giorno,e ringraziare iddio ogni mattina che apre gli occhi,ma in questo forum non capite un cazzo e vi fermate agli auguri.Con stima!


Non è detto che ci limitiamo agli auguri


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri e cin cin :cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Auguri ad un uomo vero,come son rimasti in pochi.Schiena dritta,petto in fuori e cazzo a bandiera.Un concentrato di valori e testosterone.Sarebbe da baciargli il culo con avidità ogni santo giorno,e ringraziare iddio ogni mattina che apre gli occhi,ma in questo forum non capite un cazzo e vi fermate agli auguri.Con stima!


Certo che sei matto forte :44:  :44: io ho assolutamente stima di perpli.. Quindi ti quoto a parte la tua descrizione della sua fisicità che non posso approfondire :44:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao perpli lo sai che *io e te siamo come camerati* :smile: Quindi come non inviarti un augurio cameratesco ?  Ciao timidone :bacio:View attachment 7947 o.s per la torta ci penserà qualcun'altra :smile:


!_!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è detto che ci limitiamo agli auguri


Da parte mia gli ho inviato la bionda :carneval: per il resto ci pensa lui vincendo la sua INNATA timidezza :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2013)

Buon compleanno


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> !_!


Cioè? JB so pure assonnata stamani esplica


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè? JB so pure assonnata stamani esplica


Ma io pensavo fossi compagna.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo fossi compagna.


Quella sono io


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo fossi compagna.


Sono super compagna... Non ti sbagli ma mi sono adeguata al destrosismo di perpli...  destrosismo malattia per me letale ma tant'è si incaponisce a considerarlo la panacea di tutti i mali


----------



## gas (18 Dicembre 2013)

buon compleanno dal tuo amico juventino :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono super compagna... Non ti sbagli ma mi sono adeguata al destrosismo di perpli...  destrosismo malattia per me letale ma tant'è si incaponisce a considerarlo la panacea di tutti i mali


Ah ecco, mi pareva.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buon compleanno dal tuo amico juventino :up:


intanto che c'eri potevi offrirgli la torta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che sei matto forte :44:  :44: io ho assolutamente stima di perpli.. Quindi ti quoto a parte la tua descrizione della sua fisicità che non posso approfondire :44:


Matto forte?io scrivo quello che penso,penso quello che scrivo,poi se scrivo cose sempre giuste che ci devo fare?


----------



## gas (18 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> intanto che c'eri potevi offrirgli la torta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


VERO.
ma so che tu ci pensi sempre...... 

anche se, per non fargliela andare di traverso, l'avrei fatta decorare in rosso/nero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Matto forte?io scrivo quello che penso,penso quello che scrivo,poi se scrivo cose sempre giuste che ci devo fare?


Su perpli non ti sbagli ma non ti allargare.... Ora sempre cose giuste diciamo che hai le idee chiare


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su perpli non ti sbagli ma non ti allargare.... Ora sempre cose giuste diciamo che hai le idee chiare


Ho le idee chiare perchè so che sono giuste.Però hai ragione,per altri ci vuole tempo a capirlo..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

*ma il festeggiato ancora non si è visto? *


----------



## lolapal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri di buon compleanno all'utente più timido di tradi...


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2013)

*ora non riesco a ringraziarvi uno per uno....perchè sono un filo preso*

ma faccio a tempo a dedicare un fiore alle signore,ognuna di voi penso sappia a quale fiore deve riferirsi 




http://ekladata.com/Jb9u3Hp9dsUOJyr-4VTSIm5gWiQ.jpg

http://img.orchidee.biz/immagini/005/rose-viola-significato_b.jpg

(se mi sono dimenticato qualcuna di voi,torno più tardi)

Al Professor Oscuro,che spero non sia analcolico.....dedico questo



a chi mi ha dedicato la torta......contraccambierò con un simpatico viaggetto di 6 settimane,in cui il vostro benessere sarà affidato alle sapienti mani di un mio caro amico 

[video=youtube;7GAz-GKmlc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GAz-GKmlc0[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Auguri di buon compleanno all'utente più timido di tradi...


Ma timido de che? Sta sempre a fa' il piacione, basta che sei donna all'anagrafe.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2013)

'guri


----------



## lolapal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma timido de che? Sta sempre a fa' il piacione, basta che sei donna all'anagrafe.


JB... volevo essere ironica... vabbè... 

Perply, non te la prendere, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> JB... volevo essere ironica... vabbè...
> 
> Perply, non te la prendere, eh?


No, è che timidone/timido non sei la prima a scriverglielo e tutto considerato mi pare che no. Tutto qui. Ciao. Hai avuto pensieri peccaminosi questi mesi?


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 'guri


grazie egregio e deferenze alla Professoressa


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri :smile:


----------



## lolapal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che timidone/timido non sei la prima a scriverglielo e tutto considerato mi pare che no. Tutto qui. Ciao. Hai avuto pensieri peccaminosi questi mesi?


Ciao JB! 
La storia del timido è tutta farina del sacco di perplesso... siamo noi che non gliela perdoniamo! 

Non capisco bene il significato di "pensieri peccaminosi"... :sonar:


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2013)

*grazie quell'uomo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Auguri e cin cin :cincin:


contraccambio con un pensiero per il pargolo


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2013)

*auguri*

buon compleanno, Perply.


----------



## ologramma (18 Dicembre 2013)

*auguri*

mi associo a tutti gli altri buon compleanno , felice natale e buon anno.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma timido de che? Sta sempre a fa' il piacione, basta che sei donna all'anagrafe.


Ma certo lupetto Matese il timido è ironico...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao JB!
> La storia del timido è tutta farina del sacco di perplesso... siamo noi che non gliela perdoniamo!
> 
> Non capisco bene il significato di "pensieri peccaminosi"... :sonar:


Lol ma dove ti eri nascosta? :smile


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

buon compleanno!:smile:


----------



## lolapal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo lupetto Matese il timido è ironico...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lol ma dove ti eri nascosta? :smile


Ciao Fiamma! 
Parecchio incasinata... non sempre ho tempo di leggere e postare...

:bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Auguri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tantissimi auguri, esimio professor Perplesso 

per l'occasione, lascio da parte l'accademica toga e...


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissimi auguri, esimio professor Perplesso
> 
> per l'occasione, lascio da parte l'accademica toga e...
> 
> ...


E.....?io non posso scrivere quando sono nato....!Che palle!


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Auguri :smile:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buon compleanno, Perply.





ologramma ha detto:


> mi associo a tutti gli altri buon compleanno , felice natale e buon anno.:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissimi auguri, esimio professor Perplesso
> 
> per l'occasione, lascio da parte l'accademica toga e...
> 
> ...


----------

